# Dislocated shoulder?



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I think the doeling from Thursday's terrible kidding has a dislocated shoulder....

Is there anything I can do about it?

She is eating well.
Not showing signs of pain. 
She can't use the leg at all. 

Becca thought it was broken... considering the birth circumstances... I think dislocated.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OK this was on an old post abt a doe but may apply here Vicki said "If you bend her leg at the knee, up tight against her body and push the shoulder and leg forward while straddling the doe it will pop the shoulder back into the socket. "
I would give some banamine before doing this.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm pondering how one does this with a 5# doeling...


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Lynn hold her up against your chest tight with one hand and use the other to bend the leg and jerk up tight against her twards her neck. Heck I don't know. Vicki's Amy was a train wreck and didn't lift her head or neck for a month because we pulled the muscles could it be that this is just a muscle problem?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I honestly don't know... the leg in question swings freely.

She'll get up on her other 3 legs and I think...trying to recall she is on her knee on that leg....

Interestingly.... this doeling is from Carmella... who is out of Amy.


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

So... it could be muscles?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

OK I had not seen it, but Becca says she does get up on all 4 legs, but does not put weight on the 1 leg.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

OH Lynn I don't know try a tad of banamine and see if she puts any pressure on it at all have you felt all around her shoulder on both legs do they feel different?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

I may be foolish... but I want to keep this doeling. I love Carmella's milking... and I want to see if this breeding makes any improvement in her kid over Carmella's kidding issues... 

No had not really felt around... I will do so as soon as Samuel detaches. It has been crazy here since her birth.


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

On a tiny one like this I would think you can just lay her down or hold her and massage that shoulder around.


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

Yeah, everything is so much looser in babies. OTOH, it's also more likely to pop back out...the sooner you fix it, the better.


----------



## KJFarm (Oct 26, 2007)

Lynn, I had an Alpine doe kid with this same problem from difficult birth. Her leg swung freely also. After a couple of weeks she began to use it some and finally began walkling on it. She had a limp for a few months, but now you would never know she had a problem at all. Did you give this kid any Bo-Se to strengthen the muscles?


----------



## LynninTX (Oct 25, 2007)

Thanks! No I did not give Bose... I am about out and was holding it in case anyone had a problem... so far that would just be this girl. Unfortunately I just do not have a good vet.


----------

